# Soil Moisture Sensor



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Does anyone use a soil moisture sensor for their irrigation? I'm talking one that integrates with the irrigation's controls. Considering giving one a shot next year. Seems like it would be better than predicting rainfall.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@Still learnin Do you have a brand name for the moisture sensor?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Not one in particular. I know Rainbird has one, but I'm not aware of others.


----------



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

This is the one I bought. My Water company had a $80.00 rebate.

Toro PSS-KIT Precision Soil Moisture Sensor Kit


----------

